# Where's Noah gone?



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Anyone seen him around lately?

He made me laugh, and there's no one to troll without him


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sshh.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

As the banner under his name indicates he is no longer a member on the forum. Any questions re this then I would direct them at Glenn


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Controversial.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Controversial.


Not really some people never learn


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Last thing i heard he was herding animals and muttering about the weather.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh well........I'm sure he's fine. He's not short for beans.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

oops. puts lid back on can of worms, gets coat, walks away whistling non descript tune......


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I though he was just misunderstood.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hes spending more time building his imaginary wall and filling in the virtual hole in his cupboard

Im sure that his alter-ego (whoever that may be) is still around and can pass on everyones thoughts


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Have written to the man three times asking what he wants to do about his DSOL sub.

He's received his June & July Beans so I've offered him his August sub back(£18.50) or does he want the August Beans.

No reply whatsoever. I will do nothing further until I hear back from him


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

working dog said:


> Hes spending more time building his imaginary wall and filling in the virtual hole in his cupboard
> 
> Im sure that his alter-ego (whoever that may be) is still around and can pass on everyones thoughts


That would be his alter, alter, alter, alter ego then .....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ronsil said:


> Have written to the man three times asking what he wants to do about his DSOL sub.
> 
> He's received his June & July Beans so I've offered him his August sub back(£18.50) or does he want the August Beans.
> 
> No reply whatsoever. I will do nothing further until I hear back from him


Transfer the cash back Ron

Offer the beans up.

Clean and simple


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

If 500g are going as per the last offering I'll have some?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry, you're quick in there, but we are talking about the next lot of Beans end August from another Roaster


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

He shall be missed*

*This statement is not true.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I didn't mind him. Don't understand why those that were bothered to click open his threads and respond to them. Seems either self-defeatist or petty or both.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Spaz, this is fine but what happens when we have 3 or even more Noahs that just open stupid (occasionally funny) threads? There must be some rules and i think he went above the occasional silly post or even the occasional silly thread. I prefer to come here and discuss about coffee (and maybe other hobbies) instead of reading silly funny stuff.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I initially replied to his threads in a serious manner. His post about web site design had people spending time replying in good faith. When it became apparent that he was trolling, my responses became more flippant. Take him for what he was and take his posts as seriously as he was and it was funny as a one off.

To have post after post of poor attempts at humour and it became less amusing. The wall thread really should be made a sticky.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I think people got bored of the posts he was making, but went a little OTT with their reactions tbh. Its up to the mods if they think he is spamming and would warn him and/or delete his posts. But whoever he was he didn't seem too harmful, but brought out the worser side of people.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

He was incredibly annoying IMO. However, if his account was deleted by mods rather than by himself, I daresay it was for a serious breach of forum rules rather than just being annoying.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lol If we were banned for being annoying I wouldn't have made it to 100 posts


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Maybe he had a stab at the decaffeination?.... could possibly be laying on a kitchen floor somewhere as we speak.


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Perhaps the cat he was trying to banish from his garden has opposable thumbs, IT skills and a penchant for fraping? Maybe it was all down to the cat.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

or being held hostage by some disgruntled cats


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

he's gone yet you guys are still talking about him.... is this the ultimate act of trolling...? the absent troll ?

no but seriously, he was a dick


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I think he was more 'care in the community'.


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Olliehulla said:


> no but seriously, he was a dick


Bit harsh?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I agree that if he is watching this thread , then seeing us debate how much of a dik he was would be the ultimate troll for him


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

charris said:


> Spaz, this is fine but what happens when we have 3 or even more Noahs that just open stupid (occasionally funny) threads? There must be some rules and i think he went above the occasional silly post or even the occasional silly thread. I prefer to come here and discuss about coffee (and maybe other hobbies) instead of reading silly funny stuff.


The only offensiveness I ever saw in Noah threads was from some of the people responding. Let's be quite clear, it was their choice to both read AND respond. Why be offensive and insulting? Why not just leave the threads you are not interested in to those that do? Do you want me to start saying what I really think about the some of the OCD-afflicted monomaniac bores that aren't exactly unknown here? No, of course not, which is why we all have to either tolerate or ignore.

I found some of his threads quite amusing actually and that he was doing the very gentlest of wind-ups where the only person he was sending up was himself doesn't strike me as the crime of the century nor worthy of the insulting personal epithets applied by a small minority.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

charris said:


> Spaz, this is fine but what happens when we have 3 or even more Noahs that just open stupid (occasionally funny) threads?


I would imagine that the end of the world would quickly follow.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> The only offensiveness I ever saw in Noah threads was from some of the people responding. Let's be quite clear, it was their choice to both read AND respond. Why be offensive and insulting? Why not just leave the threads you are not interested in to those that do? Do you want me to start saying what I really think about the some of the OCD-afflicted monomaniac bores that aren't exactly unknown here? No, of course not, which is why we all have to either tolerate or ignore.
> 
> I found some of his threads quite amusing actually and that he was doing the very gentlest of wind-ups where the only person he was sending up was himself doesn't strike me as the crime of the century nor worthy of the insulting personal epithets applied by a small minority.


Is there a confession brewing here. Was Noah really SB ?


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Spazbarista said:


> The only offensiveness I ever saw in Noah threads was from some of the people responding. Let's be quite clear, it was their choice to both read AND respond. Why be offensive and insulting? Why not just leave the threads you are not interested in to those that do? Do you want me to start saying what I really think about the some of the OCD-afflicted monomaniac bores that aren't exactly unknown here? No, of course not, which is why we all have to either tolerate or ignore.
> 
> I found some of his threads quite amusing actually and that he was doing the very gentlest of wind-ups where the only person he was sending up was himself doesn't strike me as the crime of the century nor worthy of the insulting personal epithets applied by a small minority.


Here here. I absolutely agree.

Of course, this being the "lightest touch" forum out there (I loosely quote this from my previous altercations) in terms of moderation means it can't possibly be down to over zealous, power crazed, control freaks?! There HAS to be a very very serious reason for someone to be banned from this forum?


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Hoffmonkey said:


> Bit harsh?


naa, playfull


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Hes gone, but still a pointless thread continues...


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

So why read it or post in it then?


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Hes gone, but still a pointless thread continues...


I think the point here is that people are curious as to why someone would be banned?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

working dog said:


> Is there a confession brewing here. Was Noah really SB ?


Not at all.

My sense of humour is far more evil.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hoffmonkey said:


> I think the point here is that people are curious as to why someone would be banned?


Then ask Glenn ...

Ultimately it's his site though and in my experience I always seen him act fair and evenhanded and with balance with members on here .

I trust him to make the right decisions , so should you .

Ultimately He doesn't have to explain his decisions , but I'm sure if he is asked he will .


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> Then ask Glenn ...
> 
> Ultimately it's his site though and in my experience I always seen him act fair and evenhanded and with balance with members on here .
> 
> ...


Martin, I could NOT agree more and have total trust in Glenn's judgement.

I found that what started as slightly amusing soon became a total pain in the arse!

Well done Glenn!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Following a number of discussions which took place between the individual known as Noah&theBean and myself I took the decision to ban him from the forum

It is extremely rare (about 1 in 4000) that members are banned from the forum, and the reasons for doing so will not be divulged

Opportunities to improve engagement are always offered

Banning is used as a last resort


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

I tried to contact noah via Facebook and left a few messages on his wall, I later got a message informing me his wall had fallen down due to poor building


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Tiny tamper said:


> I tried to contact noah via Facebook and left a few messages on his wall, I later got a message informing me his wall had fallen down due to poor building


Clicking like on this post was not quite enough, priceless, hahaha.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

crikey I seem to have inadvertently lit the blue touch paper and retreated to a safe distance


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Cor this is fun, can i pull up chair & a packet of biscuits and watch for free or are you lot selling tickets









and remember the first rule of the internet.

DONT FEED THE TROLLS









play with them by all means but dont come crying to me if they turn nasty or upset you.

Having talked to and met Glen he's a realty decent guy and think you would have to seriously pull his chain for him to ban someone, i would always trust his judgement.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> crikey I seem to have inadvertently lit the blue touch paper and retreated to a safe distance


It's good you keep coming back and throwing petrol on it though .....


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

How will i get my money back? I invested in his bean decaffeination machine.. Seemed a dead cert


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Wando64 said:


> I would imagine that the end of the world would quickly follow.


For surely no, but it would definetely degrade the quality on the forum.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hoffmonkey said:


> Here here. I absolutely agree.
> 
> Of course, this being the "lightest touch" forum out there (I loosely quote this from my previous altercations) in terms of moderation means it can't possibly be down to over zealous, power crazed, control freaks?! There HAS to be a very very serious reason for someone to be banned from this forum?


No we draw lots once every six months and ban someone at random. Its this evil power that has kept me alive for 100 years...

Elvis is also alive in Sunderland

Etc etc etc


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I actually found some of the threads that he did amusing, if a little bit repetitive but I don't think him having to go is anything to do with the posts he made at all. Glenn has intimated that emails were exchanged between himself and noah privately, the content of which has led to the ban, so nothing to do with the moderation team as some conspiratory theorists on here allude to, nothing to do with his wild and wonderful threads, just a decision made by a very trusted member of this community for him to go. Glenn is one of the most mild mannered tolerating people here and I completely trust in his judgement....


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Following a number of discussions which took place between the individual known as Noah&theBean and myself I took the decision to ban him from the forum
> 
> It is extremely rare (about 1 in 4000) that members are banned from the forum, and the reasons for doing so will not be divulged
> 
> ...


Did he say in a deep mechanical, iron lung kind of voice: "Glenn, I am your father..."?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a great idea, why don't you change your name to Huffmonkey


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> I have a great idea, why don't you change your name to Huffmonkey


That's a silly name, why would I want to do that?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hoffmonkey said:


> Did he say in a deep mechanical, iron lung kind of voice: "Glenn, I am your father..."?


I'm getting confused...in this village hall, Friday night player's telling of Star wars...who's the evil empire & who's the rebel alliance now? Are we cheering for anyone, or booing everyone? Can I eat my choc ice, or should I throw it?

I don't rate those mechanical iron lungs, organic, farm assured, iron lungs are much greener.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

More to the point who is jar jar Binks


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Is that not you boots?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Since we're doing films, I think Noah has pulled off the ultimate. Inception. A troll within a troll. I hope he's somewhere laughing right now.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> Is that not you boots?


Banned u is mister


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> Is that not you boots?


That hurtzzzzz


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Baggsey Rappertunie!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I apologise. That was a truly offensive thing to say. Please don't ban me sir boots.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Baggsey Boba Fett!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Baggsey Boba Fett!


Still being digested by the sarlacc....? That's gotta hurt...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> I apologise. That was a truly offensive thing to say. Please don't ban me sir boots.


I don't think I can ever forgive u


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I don't think I can ever forgive u


My throats feeling a bit sore. Are you making a choking gesture with your hand right now?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> More to the point who is jar jar Binks


Even more to the point, who is Jabba....


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> It's good you keep coming back and throwing petrol on it though .....


Sorry about that

anyway.............

anyone wanna hear my Versalab story? No?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Elvis is also alive in Sunderland


In a chip shop?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> In a chip shop?


He's a liar!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

But I'm not sure about you.

I'll be Pizza the Hutt.


----------

